# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Rippakone's Workbook

## Rippakone

*Reality Checks:*
-

*Dream Signs:*
-

*Short-Term Goals:*
-To become Lucid
-To Share Dream

*Long-Term Goals:*
-


*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
-1 short (10-30 seconds) LD.
-Recall: Still decent recall to my standards.

*Current Technique:*
-

-Revamp-

----------


## NyxCC

Hey Rippakone, welcome to intro class! Looking forward to your updates!  :smiley:

----------

